# To trim or not to trim..... pork butt



## rondar

Hey all I watched a bbq challenge on food network and all the competitors seemed to trim the fat off their pork butts.The explaination was the rub doesn`t stick to the fat.I`ve only smoked 2 butts and laid them fatside down.Anyone trim the fat off,and does it really matter?Or is it to each his own type thing?


----------



## TulsaJeff

I do not trim the fat at all. The rub goes on pretty heavy and as the fat renders during the cooking process it mixes with the rub and creates some really tasty juices.

I catch the juices in a pan, separate the fat and mix it back in with the finished pulled pork. TA DA.. no flavor lost.

Any fat, gristle, etc. that is still left when it gets done cooking does get separated and discarded.


----------



## jak757

I'm with Jeff on this one -- I never trim the fat either.  To me, that's part of what give pork it's deliciousness...wonderful porky fatness.  I put mine fat side up, and let all those delicious juices render and flow all over.  Of course, there are maybe as many ways to BBQ as there are BBQ'ers.


----------



## plj

I may be a  fool to disagree with the man, but I trim it off. I dont want the fat, rendered or not rendered, so I figure its easier to remove when its solid than after it renders. 

I dont add the juices back into the meat after cooking either, we like the flavor better with just a finishing or bbq sauce so I want the rub on the meat, we do like a good strong bark.


----------



## sue

I went to a class locally and if you don't want to trim the fat, they did this on a brisket, score it down to the meat like a tic tac toe first and then season it.


----------



## TulsaJeff

Sue said:


> I went to a class locally and if you don't want to trim the fat, they did this on a brisket, score it down to the meat like a tic tac toe first and then season it.


That is my standard process on brisket..


----------



## states4

Whats the difference in cooking fat side up or down. My meat always came out dry. I only did apork but 5 or 6 times.


----------



## corn cob

Normally ...Fat Cap Off....False Cap Off....Remove any pesky Lymph nodes that may be lurking...Rub and cook...No Foil...There is more than enough intramuscular fat to keep the meat moist and juicy.....

Fun!


----------



## mballi3011

Now I have aways not trrimmed my butts or really the briskets either that much. I take off the hard part of the fat cap but thats all. Now I also do that cross hatching on the butts and briskets for that gives you litle slits that you can get more rub into. Then when it's smoking it will widen and gets that rub all down into the meat better too. For the up down thingy I always put the fat cap up and leave it there. I'm of firm belief that the fat cap melts and help to keep the meat moist. Now that's my way and my two pennies. If you have get the privilage to eat some of my food I think you will like it too. Everyones else has liked it. The only compliant I have had is there's not enough for everyone to take some home sometimes.


----------



## hdsmoke

I always did no trim cap up and foil...this last time i did fat cap down and no foil.  11 hours.  Still had great moist pork...and an awesome bark.  This will be my SOP from now on.


----------



## jirodriguez

Pork butts I just slather with mustard and apply lots-o-love(rub). Brisket I trim only the heavy stuff - I try for approx. 1/8-1/4" even layer of fat.


----------



## gregzee

I smoke butts and brisket untrimmed fat cap down slathered in mustard and rub.  Makes me hungry thinking about it. I have tried to trim both before smoking but just found it too much of a hassle.


----------



## venture

You will find as much agreement on this subject as you will on what makes a good chili or a good meatloaf.


----------



## chefrob

i don't trim but i do score the fat cap and always cook it fat side up!


----------



## meateater

Sometimes I score it, sometimes I don't, however I leave the fat cap on and on top so the fat drips. I cut it off after.


----------



## newflame

> You will find as much agreement on this subject as you will on what makes a good chili or a good meatloaf.


or wings, or beer, or wine, or ribs, or steak...go huskers..big ten bound it would seem?


----------

